# Wahoo and Dolphin



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

At what depth can I expect to start getting into them? What's a closer run destin or Pensacola? Any pointers for that area would be nice. Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There are plenty of chicken dolphin out ther right now. There is a weed line so large you cannot see the end. Hundreds of fish. 
Just run until the water drops off to 400 ft. or more and you will be at the "edge". You will see the weedline. There are only a couple of nice days left before the winds get bad.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above, plenty of weeds and debris.

On any given day you can expect wahoo and dolphin at the edge and beyond. I've also caught them in as close as 6 miles so you never know.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Starting in 100 ft. over hard bottom.. especially if you see bait/flying fish etc.. out to the 180 ft. Edge is far enough in May / June and again Oct./Nov.. they like water temp.. 72 to 80.. the best.. but will stay where the bait is.. IMHO marlin fishermen run past the best wahoo ledges :yes:


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

On average you will find the hooters at 25o' and beyond on the edges and ledges. The dolphin will be there also.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

you can catch dolphin just about anywhere ive caught plenty off the pier


----------

